# GWT Decoys



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

5 GWT decoys..........FREE! 
PM me if you can use them. I'm in Tooele


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Oh dang I wish I was near tooele. Good on ya for giving something in this world for nothing!


----------

